#ubuntu-ke 2011-10-13
<grantbow> happy ubuntu.com 11.10 release ebel
<ebel> yo yo
<ebel> yeah happy release day
<grantbow> it's out now
<ebel> we're having a release party on sat. ye doing anything?
<grantbow> tweeted about an hour ago
<grantbow> nothing here in Nairobi unfortunately
<grantbow> Another Ubuntu Hour on Wed
<grantbow> just less then a week from now
<ebel> ubuntu-ke has a twitter account?
<grantbow> not yet that I know of
<grantbow> but @ubuntu announced the release
<grantbow> dinner time, ttyl
